# WTB adjustable steel stem



## labile (Jan 26, 2021)

Hello there,

looking to buy an adjustable steel stem (and handlebars clamp) like this one (minimum lenght 18cm from expander bolt to edge)


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 11, 2021)

Is that one a Titan?
There are brass knuckles, steel knuckles and aluminum knuckles.


----------



## labile (Apr 11, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> Is that one a Titan?
> There are brass knuckles, steel knuckles and aluminum knuckles.



Not a Titan, even if the shape is pretty the same (this was the "standard" shape for adjustable style stems back in the 20s/30s/40s)


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 11, 2021)

labile said:


> Not a Titan, even if the shape is pretty the same (this was the "standard" shape for adjustable style stems back in the 20s/30s/40s)



Right. Im familiar with the Titan and Dural versions.
US we call these track stems. These are for sale here quite often. 
Also search in the "for sale" posts using the words "track stem, racing stem or track quill, racing quill
Good Luck


----------



## labile (Apr 11, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> Right. Im familiar with the Titan and Dural versions.
> US we call these track stems. These are for sale here quite often.
> Also search in the "for sale" posts using the words "track stem, racing stem or track quill, racing quill
> Good Luck



Yes, I've seen some of them, but I've not find any in the right lenght I'm looking for (which is intended for a stayer purpose, not for a standard track bike)


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 11, 2021)

It looks like the one in your pic has the stem shortened.
Not for sale, but my Schwinn / Dural is 18.5cm from the top of the bolt head to the bottom of the stem, with 
13cm adjust tube reach.
Just for reference.


----------



## labile (Apr 11, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> It looks like the one in your pic has the stem shortened.
> Not for sale, but my Schwinn / Dural is 18.5cm from the top of the bolt head to the bottom of the stem, with
> 13cm adjust tube reach.
> Just for reference.



yes, it could have been shortened.
Anyway I'm looking for a minimun of 18cm adjust tube reach


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 24, 2021)

Could this Not be remade? Looks like it is just pieces of steel tubing & a adjustable brass adapter (the hardest part) ?  I would have that welded if it's the length you need ....


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 24, 2021)

I have a few in different conditions and w/ different bar clamp sizes - 
What diam bars are you trying to mount?


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 3, 2022)

labile said:


> Yes, I've seen some of them, but I've not find any in the right lenght I'm looking for (which is intended for a stayer purpose, not for a standard track bike)



I'd take a look at as many period photos of stayers as you can find.
In my experience they are very varied and just modified regular track and/or road bikes with reversed forks and smaller front wheels and relatively upright stems,  compared to the steeper geometry of track stems. Although, that being said a very few manufacturers did offer specific models. 
Remember that stayers sat far more upright in order to keep their lungs more open for as high an air intake as possible.
In my opinion those extra long stems were frequently homemade,  or made on site at the velodromes workshop, so remodelling your example above is not out of the question.


----------



## labile (Feb 3, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> I'd take a look at as many period photos of stayers as you can find.
> In my experience they are very varied and just modified regular track and/or road bikes with reversed forks and smaller front wheels and relatively upright stems,  compared to the steeper geometry of track stems. Although, that being said a very few manufacturers did offer specific models.
> Remember that stayers sat far more upright in order to keep their lungs more open for as high an air intake as possible.
> In my opinion those extra long stems were frequently homemade,  or made on site at the velodromes workshop, so remodelling your example above is not out of the question.



I've more than one stayer bike, mine are from late 30s to early 80s. I've spoken to former pro stayer riders, coaches and mechanics so I'm aware of all the good points you have addressed. 
That said I also know that those kind of stems - particularly the one shows in my pic - were frequently custom made by mechanics even if they can also be found in some pre WWII catalogs and they were available in various lenght or cutted to measure.
I'm not really into repro stuff.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 3, 2022)

labile said:


> I've more than one stayer bike, mine are from late 30s to early 80s. I've spoken to former pro stayer riders, coaches and mechanics so I'm aware of all the good points you have addressed.
> That said I also know that those kind of stems - particularly the one shows in my pic - were frequently custom made by mechanics even if they can also be found in some pre WWII catalogs and they were available in various lenght or cutted to measure.
> I'm not really into repro stuff.



It would be great to see some photos of your collection sometime.  
I know there are many members on here who would appreciate seeing them if you ever care to start a thread on 'Stayers'. 
It would maybe bring a few more out into the light of day.
Good luck with your search.


----------

